# Holding down double sided jerseys for screenprinting



## fdbattles (Feb 16, 2014)

I am trying to screenprint on double sided jerseys and need a quick way to hold the jersey down without messing up the material. I did see some commercial lock down items but I need something quick. No time to order.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

fdbattles said:


> I am trying to screenprint on double sided jerseys and need a quick way to hold the jersey down without messing up the material. I did see some commercial lock down items but I need something quick. No time to order.


are you talking about reversible jerseys?
Only print on one layer at a time, not both.
the only garments you need a hold-down for are ones with sewn-in linings like jackets or lined shorts. As a rule jerseys are not sewn together so just put the top layer on the pallet.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

There are reversibles that are sewn together. In Those cases you have to have a jacket hold down. If they are open ended just thread them on inbetween layers. 

I've pulled the stitching before but the last time it backfired. The hem in one side was stitched when the were sewn together.


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

What's the smallest platen you have that the print will fit on?


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

I found the plans I drew up a few years ago. Basically you take 3/4" mdf board and cut out a piece about 6 inches larger than your print. Then cut a piece out of the center of that's just big enough for your design to fit on. This will be your pallet. The make a cut straight through one side of the outer piece so it can expand. Now you just have to figure out a way to mount the center piece on your press. Load the garment onto it and press the outer piece down over the platen to cinch the garment down. You may need to cut out a base for your pallet also that's slightly larger that will act as a stopper for the outer piece. I hope between my explanation and the pictures you can make it work. I've used the shirtchamp and other hold downs and this methods works just as well with a little trial and error.


----------

